# I'm in love: Metro's Tapped Tab system.



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

The title says it all. I love Metro's tapped tabs. It's the most accurate, easy to change out, great shooting setup I have ever used. So much so I will be rocking it at the ECST rather than one of my own designs.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Look at that! Those colours look like a unicorn pooped them out!

Nice work!!!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Left to right. Knight, jester, pawn


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I love the size of the Pawn! Slides right in the pocket.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

OMG!!!

 They're beautiful.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Dayhiker


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Diggin the pawn size, @metro do you have this core for sale?

Thx.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Hmm...Not sure if he does or not?


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Metropolicity said:


> Look at that! Those colours look like a unicorn pooped them out!
> 
> Nice work!!!


No, It was a "little pony". Close enough. Those are awesome. I hope both you and Eric are bringing inventory to ECST. I'm gonna have to do some shopping! Or maybe not, I'll probably go home broke!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

BROOKS said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > Look at that! Those colours look like a unicorn pooped them out!
> ...


I don't know how many finished frames I can bring down, but I am def bringing a ton of cores.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Emitto said:


> Diggin the pawn size, @metro do you have this core for sale?
> 
> Thx.


I have stock, I just haven't finished a sample to display in the listing. PM me for a sale, I'll hook you up.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I LOVE the Jester frame! I am a huge fan of his tab attachment method also.

You did a great job on those frames.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Metropolicity said:


> Emitto said:
> 
> 
> > Diggin the pawn size, @metro do you have this core for sale?
> ...


He certainly will! Metro is a great vendor!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey JTslinger, where you live in northern Utah? I moved to where I am now from South Eastern Idaho.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Metropolicity said:


> Look at that! Those colours look like a unicorn pooped them out!
> 
> Nice work!!!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

peppermack said:


> Hey JTslinger, where you live in northern Utah? I moved to where I am now from South Eastern Idaho.


I am about 35 miles from Salt Lake.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I may be slightly offended by the desecration of my beloved Rainbow Dash. Lol


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

peppermack said:


> I may be slightly offended by the desecration of my beloved Rainbow Dash. Lol


i did my job well . . .


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job on those!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

:wub:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> Look at that! Those colours look like a unicorn pooped them out!
> 
> Nice work!!!


lol!! Eric, I've been telling him that for better than a year now....

And I have a major color sight malfunction!

Good lord, I can only Imagine what good eyes see... :neener:

Carl, those look great, man!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Awesome man gonna have to get with eric and you to see about getting a mule put together


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Awesome man gonna have to get with eric and you to see about getting a mule put together


I don't know if the mule cores I have will have enough room to make the tabs work. At least, this style of tabs.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

wow whaT great color's there beautiful too say the least~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Oldmiser!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I also am diggin' the living snot out of the jester frame. Looks so comfortable.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

quarterinmynose said:


> I also am diggin' the living snot out of the jester frame. Looks so comfortable.


I'll have cores available at ECST, noobshooter tells me you'll be there. He'll be needing a care package


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

quarterinmynose said:


> I also am diggin' the living snot out of the jester frame. Looks so comfortable.


The jester is a very comfortable frame, I LOVE mine! I would also take a look at the Tyton.


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

MAN THOSE ARE COOL


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Those are the most colorful little gems I've seen, ever. They are little masterpieces.


----------

